# Charlotte LYNX Blue Line Opens 11/24



## MrFSS (Nov 8, 2007)

The LYNX Blue Line offers fast, quiet, convenient light-rail service to 15 stations between uptown Charlotte and I-485 at South Blvd. Dozens of bus routes are timed to connect with trains at the Blue Line stations, making it easy to get to work, to shopping or wherever you need to be. Enjoy the ride!

*Full Story*


----------



## Guest_Bob_* (Nov 11, 2007)

MrFSS said:


> The LYNX Blue Line offers fast, quiet, convenient light-rail service to 15 stations between uptown Charlotte and I-485 at South Blvd. Dozens of bus routes are timed to connect with trains at the Blue Line stations, making it easy to get to work, to shopping or wherever you need to be. Enjoy the ride!
> 
> *Full Story*


I can't wait!!


----------



## VentureForth (Nov 30, 2007)

I just wish they connected all the way North to the Amtrak station. Never the less, I'm going to try to enjoy the blue line and downtown trolley this winter break.


----------



## George Harris (Nov 30, 2007)

VentureForth said:


> I just wish they connected all the way North to the Amtrak station. Never the less, I'm going to try to enjoy the blue line and downtown trolley this winter break.


There is a plan for a new downtown Charlotte station for Amtrak, plus some commuter service. Station to be in the exact location as original Southern Railway station. It will be a while before this happens, at it will be entirely new, building, station tracks, and all. Although, North Carolina has been consistently moving along, and they did do a restoration of the Greensboro Station. In that case the building was still there, but needed a lot of restoration work, but the platforms and access to them are new.


----------

